# Should I cancel my VHI as a pensioner



## galway1969 (6 Feb 2009)

Hi
Looking for some advice. My father (who is an OAP and has a medical card) is threatening to cancel his plan B VHI - due to cost.
My gut feeling is that he should not do this.
Has anyone any advice as to what VHI covers - above and beyond the medical card/normal state treatment - which I could let him know about so he doesn't cancel the policy?
I am afraid he'll find himself in a situation where he would have to pay for his hospital treatment out of his own funds if he cancels the policy.
All/any help appreciated!


----------



## NovaFlare77 (6 Feb 2009)

In terms of treatment in hospital, your father's Plan B will cover him for treatment as a public or private patient, while his medical card would only cover him as a public patient.

Being a private patient means that, in general, he would have quicker access for hospital treatment. Part of this comes from the fact that his health insurance plan gives him access to more hospitals (i.e. private hospitals). 

His medical card will give him free treatment as a public patient but he may encounter waiting times for treatment, depending on what treatment he needs and what hospital he's going to. 

Also, things like MRIs, CT scans, PET Scans are fully covered with health insurance, provided you go to an approved centre. 

If he's not happy with the price he's paying, he can change to another VHI plan or change insurer. I know that for someone who has (presumably) been with VHI for a considerable period of time, it might seem daunting to switch, but the law allows him to switch to another insurer without starting his waiting periods again and he will pay the same rate as everyone else. Have a look at the Health Insurance Authority's website, www.hia.ie.


----------



## CJPC (6 Feb 2009)

My parents have left the VHI (plan B) for Hibernian this week after 30 years. My dad was none to happy with the price increase.

It's a saving of over 100 (each) for the same plan essentially.


----------



## brid1977 (6 Feb 2009)

I would strongly advise him NOT to cancel unless he really can't afford it (I work in health service). This is the time in his life when he needs his insurance most. It's for elective surgical procedures he needs it most - for example waiting lists for a hip replacment in the are I work is nearly 2 years.


----------

